# BEST FISH FOR THE YEAR



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Let's see em boyz...7 lbs 2 0z....22.250


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

And it ain't no sheepshead


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)




----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Beautiful salmon!!!


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

I’m with Bob...has to be the Salmon! Nothing meant more that’s for sure!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Yes an...do they fight!!!!


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Pb 37" northern pike


----------



## Huck4200 (Aug 2, 2013)

PB laker


----------



## Masterbaiter66 (Sep 3, 2016)

ya13ya03 said:


> Pb 37" northern pike
> View attachment 281593


Mosquito?


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Masterbaiter66 said:


> Mosquito?


Yes sir. There's some big ones in there. My boy got one last year and he insisted on keeping it.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

10" Portage Lakes redear. Caught 3 that size on that day!


----------



## talltim (Jul 25, 2008)

11 lb 6 oz largemouth, caught while in Florida this spring.


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

21”er a couple weeks ago from Alum Creek. Didn’t get a weight..or a very good picture.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Not my biggest but none the less a beast.

Don.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

ALL BEAUTIFUL FISH....THIS IS WHAT ITS ALL ABOUT....KEEP EM COMING!


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## russelld (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## russelld (Jun 10, 2013)

That’s was my best not a good year


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

I caught this saugeye Saturday at Buckeye Lake. 23 1/2”

This is the largest bass I caught this year. 20 1/2” smallmouth at Alum Creek


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Didn’t get a weight on this one but it was 40 inches if I remember right.


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Double post


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

this was my best fish of the year, Jalapeno cornbread, Jalepeno mac and cheese shells and deep fried lake erie perch.. MMMMMMMMMM


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

Not my fish, but best moment! 
Daughter caught this all by herself on wacky rigged senko.
Pink Pushbutton pole and all


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

garhtr said:


> View attachment 281719
> 
> 
> Good luck and good fishing !


lmao i been waiting for that!!!


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Saugeye Tom said:


> lmao i been waiting for that!!!


 You know what they say-- one mans trash is another mans treasure 
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

Cool idea for a thread! I was showing my daughter the fish pics and when she saw mighty's flathead she said "whoa, cool!"


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Yup. Here is my grandsons 20....he actually smiled


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

A couple nice fish from Great Miami River.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Great thread guys!! I was just happy to gt back on the water!! Wifey bought some of the dreaded PURTY lures, so I'm sure they will work,,,Keep "em coming guys!!


----------



## mas5588 (Apr 15, 2012)

Couple decent ones
















View attachment 281891


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Daveo76, what lake in ne. ohio is the best one for hybreds?


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

$diesel$ said:


> Daveo76, what lake in ne. ohio is the best one for hybreds?


 My grandson lives in Ashland Ohio ands catches them at Charles Mills Reservoir. He sure misses the mighty Ohio River


----------



## dennis84 (Dec 22, 2017)

Awesome!! You guys all have done good job this year.


----------



## fishmeister (Jul 29, 2004)

Not my biggest, but my favorite.

smallmouth x largemouth hybrid (meanmouth)

View media item 81489


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

fishmeister said:


> Not my biggest, but my favorite.


Nice! Where did you catch that at? Awesome looking fish!


----------



## fishmeister (Jul 29, 2004)

polebender said:


> Nice! Where did you catch that at? Awesome looking fish!


Thanks! I caught it last Spring at Lake St Clair, fishing for smallies. Drop shot worm.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

fishmeister said:


> Thanks! I caught it last Spring at Lake St Clair, fishing for smallies. Drop shot worm.


Dont tell everyone


----------



## Capt. Crude (Nov 2, 2012)

Big bowfin!! Thing fought like a salmon, very hard to hook..


----------



## Capt. Crude (Nov 2, 2012)

30" not bad


----------



## Capt. Crude (Nov 2, 2012)

Only my fourth bowfin.. over the years... missed many, very hard to hook.. got him on a pike spinnerbait.


----------



## kycreek (May 31, 2006)

This is my biggest from this past week. A little over 15".


----------



## fishwhacker (Jul 16, 2010)

little guy's 1st panfish action and a limit of walleye out of a float tube including a 27 incher


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

maumee this spring


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

nice fish !!!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

kycreek said:


> View attachment 282187
> 
> This is my biggest from this past week. A little over 15".


Nice white!!!


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Capt. Crude said:


> Big bowfin!! Thing fought like a salmon, very hard to hook..
> View attachment 282103


Hey Capt, I caught my first one on a spinnerbait and started to lip it like a bass, but then saw those teeth!! Nearly a tragedy!!!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Keep em coming guys. Here's another


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Found a very old pic I thought I'd share


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

I'm gonna have call my year a total bust. Went out once,with my brother we caught .0 fish.


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Found a very old pic I thought I'd share
> View attachment 282489
> View attachment 282495


 that’s a really nice 1 pound 2 oz bass Tom!! ​


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

MIGHTY said:


> that’s a really nice 1 pound 2 oz bass Tom!! ​


Lmao..if memory serves..it was 11.2..scaled at a koa campground


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

For size comparison I'm 6 foot 2...32 years ago


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Saugeye Tom said:


> For size comparison I'm 6 foot 2...32 years ago


 I’m just messin with ya, it looks like you can see the other 1 for 11 pounds. Awesome fish!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

MIGHTY said:


> I’m just messin with ya, it looks like you can see the other 1 for 11 pounds. Awesome fish!


I know... made me laugh


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

A tank Saugeye


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Let's see em boyz...7 lbs 2 0z....22.250
> View attachment 281549
> View attachment 281551


when a 7lb smallie surfaces, wow, years ago we boated 2 over 7 in October, I couldn't believe my eyes when the fish came up to the boat.


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

ezbite said:


> View attachment 281737
> 
> 
> this was my best fish of the year, Jalapeno cornbread, Jalepeno mac and cheese shells and deep fried lake erie perch.. MMMMMMMMMM


dang that looks good, its 8 am and now I'm starving.


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

125# Tarpon June Boca Grande Fl awesome trip


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

odell daniel said:


> when a 7lb smallie surfaces, wow, years ago we boated 2 over 7 in October, I couldn't believe my eyes when the fish came up to the boat.


lol you aint kidding


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

One of my best , just last weekend but I'm hoping not best of the year as I'm planning another trip in a week or two


----------



## SteveG (Oct 7, 2016)

My best catch with her best catches of the year. Lake Erie smallmouth and steelhead...


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

SteveG said:


> View attachment 282755
> My best catch with her best catches of the year. Lake Erie smallmouth and steelhead...
> View attachment 282747
> View attachment 282749


love the steel pics


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

glasseyes said:


> View attachment 282745
> 
> One of my best , just last weekend but I'm hoping not best of the year as I'm planning another trip in a week or two


sweet steel


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Got to be a few more...here is buckeye coasties best


----------



## cb55 (Jan 4, 2014)

had a lot of fun this year


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Kings cobia dolphin and tuna!!! Nice


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I'll play, still look In for the pig of the year heres a decent one from a few weeks back on a vibe in 18" of water
22-1/2"


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Saugeyefisher said:


> I'll play, still look In for the pig of the year heres a decent one from a few weeks back on a vibe in 18" of water
> 22-1/2"
> View attachment 283205


Nice sf.....


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)




----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

So far 40 trips to lake Erie, 2 weekend on Lake Ontario and a wonderful weekend on Lake Cherokee, Tenn. 2018 was pretty good!












































Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

miked913 said:


> So far 40 trips to lake Erie, 2 weekend on Lake Ontario and a wonderful weekend on Lake Cherokee, Tenn. 2018 was pretty good!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Joly crap


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

Awesome fish Mike!! You definitely had a good year!!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

got a couple more good ones this week,still not "the one" yet.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Looking good


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

will probably be my best steel of the year since Friday was probably last trip up of this year for me. Just under 8 lb.


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

wow what a perch Mike! How big? Love the salmon!


----------



## Eatsleepfish (Aug 3, 2008)

Despite getting a very late start to the year and not doing a lot of fishing during the prime time of the year, it really has been a fantastic year for me. The year ain't over so the best may still be yet to come, but as of right now I have 8 species of Fish Ohio and a total of 17 FO fish. Here are some of my favorites...

21.5in on a buzzbait at dusk


39in, 26lb flathead


18.5in


I was saugeye fishing when I got back to back hybrids. This was the first one at 23.25in and at first thought I finally had that 8lb+ eye on the other end.


My new PB walleye caught in SW Ohio. 24.5in 6lbs, 3oz. It missed being a FO by half an inch. The 22in saugeye and pair of eagles that flew by weren't bad either. Definitely a memorable trip.


Apparently Photobucket now watermarks the photos


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Nice to hear from ya Eatsleepfish! I used to scroll through the SW section some and always enjoyed your posts. I know you had a kid recently so I understand being too busy to post. Keep up the good work.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

WOW


----------

